# Killer Networking = Bloatware?



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Howdy Folks!

Still in the throws of learning Win 10...bought a Dell this time, knowing it comes with a bunch of crap pre-installed. But I haven't spent enough time trying to slay the beasts that lie within...
So for now, I just found a program that opens Killer Control Panel, and frankly I don't see the need for it, for my use, but I've stumbled upon some conflicting info on the web.

So my situation is: 
One computer, single user
Wi Fi for Roku and friends with phones, etc.
Single player gaming via Steam (no multi-player) or just a discete install from disk on my HDD.
Rarely have multiple applications running that require the Internet (that is, I don't game and YouTube and email at the same time, that sort of thing...)

If it helps my specs are:

Dell XPS 8930 Tower Special Edition
Windows 10 Home (64 bit)
CPU: Intel i5 8400
8 GB RAM
256 GB SSD
1 TB SATA HDD
GPU: OEM Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti
Integrated sound

My initial feeling is I don't need this Killer stuff, and I feel that way about several things that were included in this build, and may ask about those later.
For now I'm curious if any one uses it, gets any benefit out of it, or is just fluff I should disable or remove?

Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to its support site, your *Dell XPS 8930* desktop has Killer ethernet and Killer wireless devices.

If you uninstall/remove the Killer-related software, your desktop will be left without the ability to connect to the internet.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Thanks, Frank!
So are you saying that *it* (_i.e., _Killer Network) will have no connection, or that *I *won't have a connection if I remove/disable?
I think you're saying that getting rid of *it* will cause no harm...?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do not uninstall the Killer software, unless you want a desktop that has NO internet connection.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

OK, I won't...for now...
But I wonder if that "Killer" is part and parcel with Win 10, or just a Dell or MS thing?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It has nothing to do with Windows 10.
*Killer* ethernet and wireless devices were in some computers before Windows 10 even came into existence.

If you're insistent on doing any "de-cluttering" in that desktop, make sure you know what you're doing.
If you're not careful, you may wind up having to do a factory reset.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Thank ye Frank,
and I am, indeed, on the "decluttering" thing, atm, but as always I shall seek counsel from the learned folks at TSG before proceeding.
Appreciate your input!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

Today is "patch Tuesday", so I'll have 4 Dell desktops to update later today, so I'm shutting down for now and taking a break. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Aye, my friend, have a well deserved rest!


----------

